# Pressemeldung: Drei Waller über 240 cm Länge in 5 Stunden!



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2010)

Pressemeldung

Text und Fotos: Stefan Seuß

*Drei Waller über 240 cm Länge in 5 Stunden!​*
Seit Jahren sorgen die Zebco-Testangler Stefan Seuß und Benjamin Gründer bei ihren Wels-Seminaren am italienischen Po für spektakuläre Fänge. Die Black-Cat-Guiding-Touren stehen für Erfolg und zufriedene Gäste. Im Herbst 2009 hatten die Spezis bereits den 100. Zweimeter-Welse auf ihrem Konto. Auch im Frühjahr 2010 finden drei Wochen Wels-Seminare am Mittellauf des Po statt. Stefan Seuß weiß, dass das Frühjahr zu den Topp-Zeiten für den Welsfang zählt. Die Wassertemperaturen steigen und die Waller schlagen sich die Mägen voll, um sich auf das bevorstehende Laichgeschäft vorzubereiten.

Mit seinen Seminarteilnehmern Sabine, Harry und Jürgen befischte Stefan Seuß in der vergangenen Woche ein Naturufer mit vielen ins Wasser ragenden Bäumen. Um effektiver fischen zu können, angelte der zweite Guide Benjamin Gründer mit weiteren drei Gästen circa 15 km flussaufwärts auf einer langgezogenen Sandbank. Als Köder kamen jeweils Weißfische zum Einsatz, welche dicht am Ufer an Bäumen mit einer Reißleine angeboten wurden.

In der Nacht des 29.3.2010 kam es dann ganz „Dicke“: Gegen 23 Uhr bekommt Tourteilnehmer Harry einen harten Biss. Dem Fisch wird mit einem 2,70 m Schlauchboot gefolgt. Der Drill dauert über 25 Minuten, in denen der Wels den Angler samt Guide über 600m vom Angelplatz wegzieht. Kurz darauf gelingt es Stefan, den Giganten ins Schlauchboot zu wuchten. 

Drei Stunden später wird der nächste Köder nahe der Uferkante attackiert und wieder folgt ein kräftezehrender Drill. Diesmal drillt Sabine und wieder gelingt die Landung im kleinen Boot. Beim späteren Messen der Fische steht fest: zweimal über 240 cm! Die beiden Welse sind exakt gleich lang, beide haben 242cm, der Unterschied ist nur im Körperbau zu erkennen, einer der Fische ist sehr fett, der andere eher schlank. 

3:00 Uhr in der Nacht läutet dann Stefans Handy: Benjamin Gründer konnte in einem Überschwemmungsgebiet auch mit seinen Gästen einen Riesen von 244cm landen. Purer Wahnsinn, drei Fische von über 240 cm innerhalb von nur 5 Stunden!

Die größte Freude ereilt die Angler am nächsten Morgen beim Wiegen der Fische. Einer der Welse bricht die 100 Kilo Marke und weist ein Gewicht von 103,5 Kilo auf. Die anderen beiden Welse sind deutlich leichter. Bernhard Heiner, Campbetreiber des Welscamp am Po, ist beim Wiegevorgang anwesend und bestätigt das Gewicht. Der Kapitale ist somit der dritte Fisch von über 100 Kilo gewicht aus dem Po, der durch das Know How der Welsspezis Stefan Seuß und Benjamin Gründer bezwungen wurde.




von Links Fänger Harald Tiefenbach, Sabine Tiefenbach und Welsguide Stefan Seuß (242cm, 103,5 Kilo)



von links Felix, Benjamin und Fänger Toni (244cm bei 88,5 Kilo)



von links Fängerin Sabine, Harald und Jürgen (242cm, nicht gewogen)



Welsguide Stefan Seuß mit dem 103 Kilo Gigant.
Fanggerät: Cat Buster 3m, Rolle Fin Nor Sportfisher 850, Schnur Quantum PT 0,50mm


----------



## Sterni01 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Drei Waller über 240 cm Länge in 5 Stunden!*

Ein schöner Bericht, mit schönen Fischen !
Schade nur, dass man erst so weit fahren muß, um an solche Riesen zu kommen. Zwar sollen die Welsbestände in der BRD ja auch gestiegen sein, aber ich habe davon leider noch nix gemerkt....:c


----------



## welsstipper (8. April 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Drei Waller über 240 cm Länge in 5 Stunden!*

ach doch die bestände sind schon weit aus besser geworden, als noch vor einigen jahren

ich habe letztes jahr insgesamt 4 stück über 1 meter gehabt wobei der größte bei knapp 170 cm lag.  die kleinen haben es zusammen auch schon auf nen meter gebracht. und alle 3 innerhalb einer nacht beim aalansitz, die größeren exemplare beim spinnfischen oder beim welsangeln vom boot aus. als es sind welche da nur muß man sie finden |uhoh:


----------

